# Some pics of my Holly and pharoah



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

here are a couple of pictures of my holly hedgepig. i have had her for e few weeks now and even though she is going through quilling she is still a sweetheart! 

























these are some of my evil long eared pharoah (hes a superstar under all those huff and puffs really lol)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like Holly is doing great! She is beautiful.

And just love Mr. Pharoah as always. Too cute.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Holly looks like a little angel! Those pink ears and that sweet pink nose! And Pharoah! Well he looks like he is figuring out what trouble he can cause next!!!!!!!!!!! Heeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I adore the pictures. Holly .. and yes, I mean Holly, has the cutest little ears.. 


I just love the name Pharoah for your egyptian hoggy. Love seen pics of these guys.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

im a bit gutted about his name coz it turns out he's not full egyptian as he is too dark we think he is a mix of egyptian and indian lol


----------

